# Littlefoot the tegu



## pauljr456 (Oct 22, 2015)

So i work really early and get.home late around 10pm and i switched littlefoots lights around to my schedule and hes doing okay hes super mellow just hangs out on my lap but sometimes i gotta dig him out from the mulch because he needs his love he does this huffing noise for a min then crawls all the way out and i can pick him up any idea on the huffing noise? Maybe annoyed i woke him up?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yup. Annoyed. Sounds like soon after he's content.


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 22, 2015)

He only puffs for a min then is mellow i pick him up sit down with him on my lap and he just lays there and licks me lol


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 22, 2015)

This is ideal. Nice going.


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 22, 2015)

I need to build an enclosure where i can put my bed ontop


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 22, 2015)

The answer to that you g grasshopper is above my pay grade.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 22, 2015)

"Young"


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 22, 2015)

Where are you from?


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 22, 2015)

And also i make great money i sell kirby vacuums


----------



## Jessicak (Oct 23, 2015)

This is exactly what I do with mine. He huffs a little bit when I dig him out


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 23, 2015)

How old is your tegu?


----------



## cihan yak (Oct 23, 2015)

I think your tegu dont Hibernate ?


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 23, 2015)

Idk if hes going to or not i just got him


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

DON'T BE DIGGING THE TEGUS OUT! It tells them not to trust you let them come to you if you want a truly docile animal


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ive delt with reptiles all my.life im switching his sleep.cycle thats why i do that but now hes up when i am


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

It's not right to dig them out to fit your schedule. You can't force him to come out that's his choice so leave him be if he is out great socialize him if not then no big deal. If you have dealt with reptiles your whole life you should know that by now


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol okay whatever you say guy


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

Force handling isn't supported and for good reason. Trying to help but clearly your own pride is more important than how friendly your tegu could be


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 26, 2015)

My tegu comes to me and sleeps on me all the time he is tame maybe you should get off my thred because honestly when you switch an animals.sleep you change his light cycle and if hes not out you dig him up till he is out on his own because then his body will adapt but get off my thread thanks have a great day


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ur 17 also so ive been doing this longer see ya around


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

Well that's force handling and isn't supported. Let him adapt on his own


----------

